# Meraner Höhenweg fahrbar?



## cebe (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wir möchten eine Mehrtagestour rund um Meran machen. Dabei werden wir das Eisjöchl von Süden über den Eishof angehen.

Weiß jemand ob der Meraner Höhenweg von Naturns (bzw. Überbichl/Patleid 1386m ) nach Vorderkaser 1693 m fahrbar ist? Von Naturns bis Überbichl ist noch eine Bike-Route in der Karte eingezeichnet, dann ist es aber ein teilweise sogar gestrichelter Wanderweg.  
Oder muss man wirklich die Straße vom Schnalserhof zum Vorderkaser nehmen?  

Falls jemand Bescheid weiß, freu ich mich seeeeehr auf eine Antwort.

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Claudia


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Juli 2006)

hi,

ich entsinne mich dunkel an einen älteren thread zu dem thema (1-2 jahre her --> suchfunktion). soweit ich weiss, ist der weg keine sinnvolle alternative mit dem bike, da er, wie schon geschrieben, später eher zum wanderpfad mutiert und dann das bike eher hinderlich ist. die strasse aus dem pfossental bis vorderkaser ist aber gut zu fahren und im normalfall auch nicht allzu stark befahren. würde dir also die normale auffahrt empfehlen. wandern und schieben muss man später ja auch so noch genug am eisjöchl ...

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (12. Juli 2006)

Wir sind 2004 wegen einem Gewittertief nicht übers Eisjöchl, sondern durchs Tal nach Meran. Dabei haben wir anfangs auch den Höhenweg probiert. Der ist nicht wirklich emfehlenswert. Stellenweise ging es recht gut, aber insgesammt waren es soviele Schiebestellen, dass wir uns schlussendlich doch für die Straße entschieden haben.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225808


----------



## rohstrugel (12. Juli 2006)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225808


Sorry, aber was hat der Thread mit dem hier gemeinten Höhenweg zu tun


----------

